# 110v lights on 240v supply



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I have some globe lights from the states that are rated 110v. If I connect them to my 240v supply what will happen?

Brighter lights?
Blown bulbs?
Blown fuse?

or should I not connect them under any circumstances?

Thanks

Bryan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

WebAgents said:


> I have some globe lights from the states that are rated 110v. If I connect them to my 240v supply what will happen?
> 
> Brighter lights?
> Blown bulbs?
> ...


Probably all three in that order but you might miss the brighter light as it won't last for more than a few seconds I guess.

Regards Frank

Ps don't do it!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if you connect them in series they will be ok, otherwise as frank says.

Olley


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi if you connect them in series they will be ok, otherwise as frank says.
> 
> Olley


In series??


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi webagents, no offence meant but if you need to ask that question, then do as Frank says in his PS.

Olley


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Bryan

My advice is Don't do it,it is not safe as the bulbs could explode ( i have seen this happen ).

You need 230v bulbs.

Duncan


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Duncan, I thought changing the bulbs would be the final answer if they should not be used 'as is'.

I'll get new bulbs (or lamps to be more accurate) tomorrow.

Duncan, on another note, can you give us a price for a Rock Solid tow guard (the rubber strip one), bumper to ground is approx. 27". I think they do a 22" one?

Thanks all.


----------

